# Video Review: Canon EF-S 10-18 f/4.5-5.6 IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16848"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16848">Tweet</a></div>
Kai from DigitalRev has completed his video review of the brand new Canon EF-S 10-18 f/4.5-5.6 IS STM lens. This $299 lens for APS-C shooters seems to be getting a lot of praise, most of which is based around its extremely affordable price.</p>
<p>I have used the lens a couple of times and find it to be nearly as good as the EF-S 10-22 f/3.5-4.5, especially as an ultra wide angle walk around lens in cities. Pair it with an EOS Rebel SL1, and you have a pretty good light weight hiking setup as well.</p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/G7Q-5XhkAXU?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong>Canon EF-S 10-18 f/4.5-5.6 IS STM $299: <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K899B9Y/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00K899B9Y&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=SYUOCVQGBCUI2BEC" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1051476-USA/canon_9519b002_ef_s_10_18mm_f_4_5_5_6_is.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/CA1018.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## sdsr (Jul 8, 2014)

In what ways do you think it's not as good as the 10-22, aside from the obvious differences in focal length and max. aperture? (I'm impressed by the 10-18 but have never used the 10-22.)


----------



## ianc (Jul 8, 2014)

Kai is such an arse, I find his reviews unbearable. His opening line about this lens is a sarcastic remark about "people who can't afford full frame." His consistent snark and attempts at humor make his reviews utterly unwatchable and useless.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 8, 2014)

My light weight walk around UW setup is EOS-M with EF-M 11-22 4.5-5.6 IS .... much lighter and smaller than the SL1 with 10-18.

Can't wait for the EOS-M mark 3


----------



## henrywang (Jul 8, 2014)

ianc said:


> Kai is such an arse, I find his reviews unbearable. His opening line about this lens is a sarcastic remark about "people who can't afford full frame." His consistent snark and attempts at humor make his reviews utterly unwatchable and useless.



That's just how he reviews products, he's telling it honestly and calls it as he sees it. The team at DigitalRev works hard bringing unique photography reviews that no one else does.

We all have a different view on humor, and some may find his humorous approach enjoyable and useful. No need to tear on how he chooses to do his reviews.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jul 8, 2014)

I love DigitalRev, personally. They are the Top Gear (which I also love, the UK version) of camera reviews. Rediculous (sometimes offensive) comments, unscientific and ludicrous challenges and comedy above the small amount of consumer advice offered. I understand how some people would not like this kind of programming.

I think TCS (The Camera Store) is a much more reliable source of legitimate consumer advice. I appreciate both of them, though.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 8, 2014)

He is right about it being a "fantastically fun lens to use". I prefer it to the 10-22 because it's smaller.


----------



## ianc (Jul 9, 2014)

henrywang said:


> That's just how he reviews products, he's telling it honestly and calls it as he sees it. The team at DigitalRev works hard bringing unique photography reviews that no one else does.
> 
> We all have a different view on humor, and some may find his humorous approach enjoyable and useful. No need to tear on how he chooses to do his reviews.



His "humor" is offputting and obnoxious, not clever and amusing. His entire delivery, even when not trying to tell crappy jokes, just comes across as harsh and grating. I'll never forget one review of his I watched, trying to ignore his awful delivery, and he starts cracking jokes about disabled people. Give me a break, that's not funny at all. The guy is just offensive.

And, the "team at DigitalRev" sells cameras, so I'm not giving them brownie points for doing video reviews on the things they're trying to sell.


----------

